# Scammer Pinnacle gear on Promuscle



## mugzy (Dec 19, 2012)

I see pinnacle gear has paid to be a sponsor on Promuscle and jstarks11 posted today that pinnacle gear would have a board rep on Promuscle pretty soon..... Can you guess who this is going I be?? Let's see if they were really in on it or not......


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 19, 2012)

They can't be stupid enough to resurrect him for this...


----------



## mugzy (Dec 19, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> They can't be stupid enough to resurrect him for this...



I would bet my paycheck, we"ll see. Say what you want about PM it isn't ology and I have connections there.... I will know.


----------



## Christosterone (Dec 19, 2012)

Thinking zeek?


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 19, 2012)

Christosterone said:


> Thinking zeek?




Ding Ding Ding Ding.... Tell him what he's won Johnny!

Big A started a thread saying to "welcome the new sponsor Pinnacle by clicking on their banner ...."


Vette


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 19, 2012)

I am reminded of a song.    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgL8qqjOnlg


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 19, 2012)

or was it...     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfsvS4v8ZL8


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 19, 2012)

If they do I'm sure it will be a different name.


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh btw them dudes are asking for the clink.


----------



## amore169 (Dec 19, 2012)

Zeek's name on PM is Nathan if I'm not mistaken, also he doesn't have any pull over there.


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 19, 2012)

*Look closely at JStarks as well..... I believe that is the widely banned scammer that used to go by GHG316 and then there is thuis:*

*"ghg316 seems to have multiple personalities using bigboy26 and ghg316" He tripped the AE detector at OLM *

biggerben posted this a while back on another forum: "nspaletta is also ghg316 I hear? I think he may be using the handle ghguru"


Vette


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 19, 2012)

J Starks is a dbag.  Everything would've been fine between us if he didnt tart running his cock suckera. His avi on ology was a Shame.  Nice shotgun with a little bitch carrying it.  My morning shit is bigger than him. Even if I drank the night before and it came out like buck shot.


----------



## grind4it (Dec 19, 2012)

Unfucking believable. 
I'll be glad when the Feds lock these ****s up......never thought I'd say those words.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 19, 2012)

fuckk......


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 19, 2012)

amore169 said:


> Zeek's name on PM is Nathes if I'm not mistaken, also he doesn't have any pull over there.



This looks like him...

http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/search.php?searchid=4412031


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 19, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> This looks like him...
> 
> http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/search.php?searchid=4412031



god I hope this place never looks like that.   The ads on that board always amazed me


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 19, 2012)

samcooke said:


> god I hope this place never looks like that.   The ads on that board always amazed me



That's one thing that will never happen here. Hell admin won't even take $10 donations from members. That's what makes this board the great place it is. There's not a shit load of sponsors, and admin doesn't care about the $. When you have board owners only trying to pad thier pockets, posts get edited or deleted, and the board becomes a hoe stroll and all the mods become the sponsors pimps.


----------



## cougar (Dec 19, 2012)

Lets do our board brothers,f**k that one.


----------



## DF (Dec 19, 2012)

Damn! it's very hard to even look at that site.  WTF is their admin thinking??  That fucker Zeek pokes his head up I'm all over his ass.


----------



## Georgia (Dec 19, 2012)

My eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My FUCKING eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## getbig9198 (Dec 19, 2012)

i talked to zeek a few times over at ology...he's deffinately a sketch ball i had a bad feeling about him from the start


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey guys, I don't have much to add about the guy you all talk about, but what I will say is this process is just getting to be f'ing ridiculous!  When I was over at "Scamology" for the unfortunate reason because that is where I started my research of aas, the talk of posting, getting to know people, form trust was all the preaching.  Pinnacle is the shit but stick around and maybe in time you will know how to get in on this.  Damn, man I posted prolly 3 posts and get pm'ed Merry Christmas here Pinnacle's elusive website.  Now its just a screen click on professional muscle.........This is getting to be all in all scammerific.  I might as well go back to running PH's.....damn man.


----------



## Georgia (Dec 19, 2012)

Scamology...I like this


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 19, 2012)

AlphaD said:


> Hey guys, I don't have much to add about the guy you all talk about, but what I will say is this process is just getting to be f'ing ridiculous!  When I was over at "Scamology" for the unfortunate reason because that is where I started my research of aas, the talk of posting, getting to know people, form trust was all the preaching.  Pinnacle is the shit but stick around and maybe in time you will know how to get in on this.  Damn, man I posted prolly 3 posts and get pm'ed Merry Christmas here Pinnacle's elusive website.  Now its just a screen click on professional muscle.........This is getting to be all in all scammerific.  I might as well go back to running PH's.....damn man.



Good sources don't solicit you.  Always remember that.


----------



## airagee23 (Dec 19, 2012)

Posted about this yesterday when i was over at PM. PM has a shit ton of knowledgeable bros but damn do they have a shit ton of scamming going on. All about the benjamins


----------



## 69nites (Dec 19, 2012)

airagee23 said:


> Posted about this yesterday when i was over at PM. PM has a shit ton of knowledgeable bros but damn do they have a shit ton of scamming going on. All about the benjamins


Knowledgeable people staying on sites like that keep them around. When a forum goes bad brothers need to stop going to them.


----------



## elcidmike (Dec 20, 2012)

Fing Zeek. He burned me for almost a grand. Thought I finally found someone I could trust and for the third time in a row I am burned again.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 20, 2012)

elcidmike said:


> Fing Zeek. He burned me for almost a grand. Thought I finally found someone I could trust and for the third time in a row I am burned again.



I feel for you bro it sucks.


----------



## 69nites (Dec 20, 2012)

elcidmike said:


> Fing Zeek. He burned me for almost a grand. Thought I finally found someone I could trust and for the third time in a row I am burned again.



That's a shame. You need to find a better way to pick your sources.


----------



## elcidmike (Dec 20, 2012)

Yea I know, he was so sincere. I am trying . I will find a good source this time. (I hope) I see that CS is on that other web page, the balls.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 20, 2012)

63Vette said:


> Ding Ding Ding Ding.... Tell him what he's won Johnny!
> 
> Big A started a thread saying to "welcome the new sponsor Pinnacle by clicking on their banner ...."
> 
> ...



This is how it happens for all sponsors there....what's going on Vette. Have a good x-mas my friend.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 20, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> This looks like him...
> 
> http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/search.php?searchid=4412031



couldn't see anything, guess you have to be a member?


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 20, 2012)

Jenner said:


> couldn't see anything, guess you have to be a member?



im a memeber there and couldnt see it either.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 20, 2012)

elcidmike said:


> Yea I know, he was so sincere. I am trying . I will find a good source this time. (I hope) I see that CS is on that other web page, the balls.



Your not talking about me are you? Cause this and the nation are all I'm part of


----------



## chicken wing (Dec 20, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Your not talking about me are you? Cause this and the nation are all I'm part of



Yeah I was wondering the same thing. I know my bro Cobra strike has no part of the bullshit


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Dec 20, 2012)

God I fucking hate them


----------



## airagee23 (Dec 21, 2012)

Everybody is saying how good they are over there


----------



## g0re (Dec 21, 2012)

airagee23 said:


> Everybody is saying how good they are over there



Yeah, its funny how hard they push pinn.  There is definitely worse out there then them, and there is definitely better.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 22, 2012)

airagee23 said:


> Everybody is saying how good they are over there



Staff too... A bunch of staff. Weird that the staff at PM thinks pinnacle passes for good quality gear.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 22, 2012)

I got banned at PM a long time ago because I got into it with a mod about dbol only cycles..Bunch of fuckin tools over there


----------



## Jada (Dec 23, 2012)

fk pinnacle !


----------



## hawks58 (Dec 26, 2012)

damn getting harder and harder to trust people. Never a been a huge fan of PM, but seeing them/him pop up there knocks them even a few more notches down IMO


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 26, 2012)

hawks58 said:


> damn getting harder and harder to trust people. Never a been a huge fan of PM, but seeing them/him pop up there knocks them even a few more notches down IMO



Certainly doesn't lend any legitimacy to the board.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 26, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> This is how it happens for all sponsors there....what's going on Vette. Have a good x-mas my friend.



We don't have sponsors here just peptides.


----------



## cause4alarm (Dec 28, 2012)

63Vette said:


> *Look closely at JStarks as well..... I believe that is the widely banned scammer that used to go by GHG316 and then there is thuis:*
> 
> *"ghg316 seems to have multiple personalities using bigboy26 and ghg316" He tripped the AE detector at OLM *
> 
> ...



You are thinking in the right direction with your very first statement


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 28, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> We don't have sponsors here just peptides.



Hi Giants. When I said "there" I was referring to PM. If I was meaning this spot, I would've said "here".


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 28, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> Hi Giants. When I said "there" I was referring to PM. If I was meaning this spot, I would've said "here".



I thought I read here lol and we do have sponsors but for peptides only, never mind me I misread the word and saw it as aas as they have.


----------



## Workhard10 (Dec 28, 2012)

prolly going to get ripped for this one but.. i know it is said their injects are garbage, BUT.. how is their dbol/var?  Worth messing with.. need some to go along with my test i got from a local guy.
Gracias


----------



## losieloos (Dec 28, 2012)

Gracias? Adios muchacho.


----------



## losieloos (Dec 28, 2012)

No jk but I would look some where else.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 1, 2013)

I am not surprised.  When your product is substandard you have to move into new markets or boards in this case or died as reorders don't occur.  

I am surprised they don't change name when making a major move like this.  They are not only scammers but stupid.

At least now some of our SI brothers who traffic both boards can share the truth and protect a lot of unsuspecting newbies.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 1, 2013)

Pinn is fockin garbage....used a few labs since tryin them....pinn= garbage....nuff said!


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 1, 2013)

Only thing I ever pinned from pinn was test e and test prop....also only time I ever had PIP and soreness and pain...


----------



## JOMO (Jan 1, 2013)

Agree with all. Ive used their prop/teste and NPP. I have used other labs since then and will never use PL again. I talked about PIP from day 1 with their product. Steer clear.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 2, 2013)

yrone Tyrone is offline
Moderator/Featured Member/ Kilo Klub

Join Date: Feb 2006
Location: SD BEACH
Posts: 5,194
There are sponsors here that I really like and I think Pinnacle just ranked themselves right up there...I just did get a chance to preview some of their gear and I'm liking it...The other thing I like is that I know I can count the gear to be top notch because I heard a lot about how they run things...like having actual guys with degrees in a real lab making all the gear. That's how things should be done IMO.


This is a post I cut and pasted. They have real chemists on board. Wow. I'm sold.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jan 2, 2013)

Lol Ben.  Yeah well wait till they experience the pin pip. I wonder if pm will delete bad threads and posts too


----------



## g0re (Jan 2, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Lol Ben.  Yeah well wait till they experience the pin pip. I wonder if pm will delete bad threads and posts too



If they are anything like ology, then they will for sure.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 2, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Lol Ben.  Yeah well wait till they experience the pin pip. I wonder if pm will delete bad threads and posts
> 
> too



They do they do...same wonderful business model.


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 2, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> yrone Tyrone is offline
> Moderator/Featured Member/ Kilo Klub
> 
> Join Date: Feb 2006
> ...




I saw this shit this morning. Mods pimping Pinn.... I wonder what all the other companies think.... maybe a Mod is assigned to every new company to rep them until the check clears and the gear arrives.

The game is all new guys. We have moved from the gym to the Internet and it's a new game and a new world. In a way it's so much easier to get top notch gear, but there are so many damn rip-off artists beginning to feast (especially on newbs) that it makes me wonder where it will end up.

One rule I have already adopted: Do NOT order from a website. Guys like regular are going to be who we hand all this shit off too.... at least we will be in good hands. 

Pathetic Pinn Pimped @ PM,
Vette


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 2, 2013)

I like your idea Vette. I think i will have to make some changes.


----------



## cause4alarm (Jan 7, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> The other thing I like is that I know I can count the gear to be top notch because I heard a lot about how they run things...*like having actual guys with degrees in a real lab making all the gear*. That's how things should be done IMO.



Well he's actually right about the guy on top having a degree...


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 7, 2013)

Workhard10 said:


> prolly going to get ripped for this one but.. i know it is said their injects are garbage, BUT.. how is their dbol/var?  Worth messing with.. need some to go along with my test i got from a local guy.
> Gracias



Raws are raws. If the raws for their inj's suck it's gonna be the same for orals. No?


----------



## mugzy (Jan 7, 2013)

cause4alarm said:


> Well he's actually right about the guy on top having a degree...



How do you know this? From what school and in what field?


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jan 7, 2013)

who gives a fuck if the guy on top has a degree? does that make him any more honest?  it's still garbage.  i know from personal experience.  fuck pinn.


----------



## g0re (Jan 7, 2013)

Admin said:


> How do you know this? From what school and in what field?



I'd love to know this as well!


----------



## cause4alarm (Jan 7, 2013)

Admin said:


> How do you know this? From what school and in what field?



I used to talk to him until the Pin shit blew up, then he sorta _vanished_ from the forums. I will not publish what I know on an open board and I'm not sure if I want to let the cat out of the bag so to speak. He was a "forum-friend" of mine, but I do know the answers to both questions.  



			
				heavydeads83 said:
			
		

> who gives a fuck if the guy on top has a degree? does that make him any more honest? it's still garbage. i know from personal experience. fuck pinn.



I agree with you 100%, I have 4 pieces of paper and that doesn't mean shit these days.  It also doesn't make people honest, so I agree with you.  I haven't personally tried any of the products so I can't voice my opinion on how well it works or not, all I know is what I've read.


----------



## Alert/10 (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow crazy to see what actually is happening behind the scenes 

So pissed I fell for the pinn scheme I was totally unaware, and cycle was a joke

 back to the drawing board to decide on my 1st real cycle


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 11, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> who gives a fuck if the guy on top has a degree? does that make him any more honest?  it's still garbage.  i know from personal experience.  fuck pinn.




I have a degree.... in fact, I have five degrees (double major undergraduate) but I assure you, you do NOT want me making your gear! LOL

4x National Honor Graduate with an AA,AS,BA,BS,MS, + additional Post Grad Work. If I make your gear you are fupped duck brothers.


Much Respect,
Vette


----------

